# cut depth



## rexdog (Feb 3, 2009)

How deep can I safely cut in a single pass with my new router?

Can I cut a circle out of the middle of 1/2" plywood in one pass?

Also, what bit should I use? Straight or one of those spiral jobs? Or something different all together.

Thanks,

Rex


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rex

You can but why over load the router and the bit.. 1/4" deep is best for most sizes of bits..
The "spiral jobs " are made to plunge unlike the normal router bit,plus you will get a nice clean cut,,, think of like a drill bit..and the flutes on the drill bit.
I should note you don't need to buy the high price spiral bits,,you just need one that is made to plunge down with.
like below

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_plung.html


======




rexdog said:


> How deep can I safely cut in a single pass with my new router?
> 
> Can I cut a circle out of the middle of 1/2" plywood in one pass?
> 
> ...


----------



## rexdog (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Bob, I knew I could count on you.

I really enjoy this forum, so much information and so many people willing to help. Thanks again.


----------

